# Problème de chargement Club iGen



## macomaniac (14 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir *Anthony*

Je profite de ce fil pour signaler un petit problème. Quand je me connecter au *club iGen*, assez fréquemment j'obtiens ceci -->





- à la place de lignes en mode texte énonçant les titres de articles, j'ai ces espèces de barres anthracites animées d'une scintillation. Comme si le chargement de la page ratatouillait. Il peut y avoir un délai dans cet affichage de l'ordre de plusieurs secondes ; ou bien carrément l'affichage en mode texte n'arrive pas du tout.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mars 2020)

Ah oui, j'ai essayé d'accéder au site via mon mac hier et pareil. Il faut patienter un très long moment pour que les articles s'affichent.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2020)

Idem chez moi


----------



## Anthony (16 Mars 2020)

J'ouvre un sujet spécifique.

C'est l'animation de chargement des données. Deux possibilités si elle s'éternise : 


une petite lenteur sur nos serveurs, en ce moment ce n'est pas rare, on a de petits soucis depuis qu'on a changé des choses il y a une dizaine de jours ;
un blocage du côté de votre navigateur, notamment avec certains « bloqueurs » de « pubs » (je crois aussi avoir compris que Brave posait des problèmes).

J'aurais tendance à privilégier la première piste ces derniers temps, nos développeurs web travaillent dessus depuis plusieurs jours, c'est intermittent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

Ce matin, même vitesse (quasi instantané) en mode classique ou en mode privé (donc cache vidé et bloqueur désactivé) : 1/10ème de seconde pour s'afficher.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> J'aurais tendance à privilégier la première piste ces derniers temps




c'est ce que je pense aussi. Car ma configuration est constante depuis le départ (Safari + Adguard) et le chargement en souffrance de la page d'accueil d'iGen n'est intervenu que récemment - en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mars 2020)

En ce moment, quasi 1sec pour afficher les articles (idem en mode privé). Donc c'est un pb côté serveur.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2020)

Je note ce matin (mardi) une nette amélioration du chargement de la page d'accueil iGen. 

- à peine s'affichen( chez moi) les barres superposées dont j'avais donné la capture (durée : 1 seconde environ) => que la liste des titres en mode texte apparaît.​


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Anthony*

Je rajoute un petit message pour signaler que la connexion initiale à *Club iGen* demande un délai (dans les 5 secondes disons). Et que l'animation de chargement des données traîne assez souvent.

- et pour ne pas créer un sujet consacré à un aussi mince sujet : je te signale aussi que l'émoji :coucou: n'affiche plus l'icône animée qui salue mais ceci : ​


----------



## peyret (8 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Anthony*
> 
> Je rajoute un petit message pour signaler que la connexion initiale à *Club iGen* demande un délai (dans les 5 secondes disons). Et que l'animation de chargement des données traîne assez souvent.
> 
> - et pour ne pas créer un sujet consacré à un aussi mince sujet : je te signale aussi que l'émoji :coucou: n'affiche plus l'icône animée qui salue mais ceci : ​



Salut Macomaniac,

Bizarre,....
Sur Firefox 75, elle est bien animée cette icône....


----------



## Anthony (8 Avril 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Sur Firefox 75, elle est bien animée cette icône....



Je confirme


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Est-ce que vous voyez l'icône animée ? 
Moi je vois affiché ceci -->


----------



## peyret (8 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que vous voyez l'icône animée ?
> Moi je vois affiché ceci -->
> 
> 
> ...



Oui l'icône est animée.... 

Problème de connexion ou de chargement ?
Un clic droit sur le "?" donne quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

Si je copie l'icône plantée chez mon sur mon Bureau (coucou.gif) puis que je la colle ici : j'obtiens bien le gif animé. Et si j'inspecte l'élément > il y a bien une adresse au gif animé :

```
<img src="http://files.macg.co/forums/xenforo/smilies/coucou.gif" class="smilie" alt=":coucou:" title="Coucou    :coucou:" data-shortname=":coucou:">
```



mon Safari doit avoir un problème de chargement du gif.


----------



## Anthony (8 Avril 2020)

La preuve en vidéo :



			https://cdn.mgig.fr/2020/04/mg-3877534b-7e9c-4a20-be50.mp4


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> mon Safari doit avoir un problème de chargement du gif.


Ou bien, c'est ton bloqueur de pub qui agit. J'ai eu exactement le même problème que le tien, exclusivement sur l'icône _coucou_. Mon bloqueur est wipr.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Avril 2020)

*Sly*

C'était bien ça. Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Avril 2020)

Mais pas de  chez moi 






						Wipr et emotes du forum
					

Bonjour,  Certains emotes animés ne s'affichent pas sur le forum à cause de l'extension Wipr... Exemple :    Pourtant, si je vais sur le lien de l'emote, l'affichage fonctionne bien : https://files.macg.co/macgupload/zen.gif Dans les propriété de safari, j'ai désactivé les bloqueurs de contenu...




					forums.macg.co


----------

